# Suspend, Shutdown and Reboot

## Torretto1

Hey there, new to Gentoo and having an issue. I am using MATE DE with lightdm and there seems to be no menu option for Shutdown and Restart and when I try to suspend it just gives me an error message:

Failed to suspend

Computer failed to suspend.

Failure was reported as: Cannot suspend

Can anybody help me get any of this working? Thanks in advance

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hi, have you checked gentoo wiki about it?

keywords acpi, suspend, shutdown,reboot, user rights (check groups output). mate wiki? also check knerel settings

Please report back what you did so far?

thanks

----------

## i92guboj

For this, nowadays, you probably need consolekit and policykit. So, put those in your USE flags. Also add "upower", just in case. If you don't want systemd you should probably emerge -1 sys-power/upower-pm-utils first. The emerge -auDvN world to make sure everything has proper support.

Other than that, you should check the Gentoo wiki. There are articles about power management in Gentoo that will guide you through configuring your kernel for proper suspend support (if you haven't done that part yet). I have no idea if the kernels generated by genkernel will be ok for this purpose. Never used it. In any case, you can easily check by using "pm-suspend" in command line (after emerging the package I told you above), as root.

About mate specifics I know nothing, but I guess the rest is a matter of adding an applet to the panel or something like that.

----------

## Torretto1

I haven't really been able to do much about it so far, really only been reading forums and wiki pages about it. I have been using various linux distros for years now but none, for lack of a better term, involved as Gentoo so I feel kind of like a complete noob right now. I am enjoying it so far though and I know it will be a great learning experience for me but getting started is a little intimidating lol.

pm-suspend as root does work so the kernel should be fine. I guess that basically means I just need to be able to get it working in the non-privileged user space if I'm not mistaken.

Edit: Solved the problem! Turns out for some reason I had installed systemd at some point, uninstalled that, and problem is now solved. I can now suspend, shutdown and reboot from the DE. I was having trouble figuring out why everyone was so against sytemd on every forum or anything I had read, but I now fully understand. Removing it has fixed both of the main issues I was having. I'm very glad to have these forums as a resource as I learn my way around!

----------

